# Assistant Boot Camp: problème de partionnement du disque



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Je viens vous demander de l'aide car j'ai le problème suivant: lorsque j'utilise l'Assistant Boot Camp pour installer Windows 10, j'obtiens durant la procédure le message d'erreur "Votre Disque n'a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l'erreur."
J'ai contacté Apple, mais malheureusement aucune de leurs "solutions" n'ont fonctionné.
Il semblerait qu'un nouveau conteneur de disque (apparu lors des dernières versions sur High Sierra) soit à l'origine de l'impossibilité de partitionner le disque.
J'ai placé l'iso directement sur mon disque Macintosh HD, sur une clé USB, essayé sur une nouvelle session, après une réinstallation, rien n'y fait.
Je pense que le problème n'est pas lié à Boot Camp mais directement au partitionnement du disque...
Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialement,

Pierrick

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, car inapproprié dans la section macOS.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Zipwik
*
C'est le genre de problème que j'aime avaler en guise de casse-croûte-






Pour que j'aie sous les yeux la configuration de ton disque > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la distribution de l'espace du disque.


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

Salut macomaniac,
Merci pour ton aide. Ci-dessous le résultat de la commande.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            193.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

(En espérant avoir respecté la mise en forme pour le code)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Le premier diagnostic est aisé : il y a aucun problème de partitionnement -->


comme tu peux le voir > le disque n'a que 2 partitions de *500,1 Go* + *0,2 Go* = *500,3 Go* ce qui correspond à la capacité du disque.

la partition n°*2* de *500,1 Go* sert de "base" à un édifice logique appelé *Conteneur apfs* qui t'est détaillé dans le sous-tableau. Cette construction logique avec ses 4 volumes virtuels n'ajoute aucun partitionnement au disque lui-même.

tu as *195 Go* de données en tout sur le disque virtuel du *Conteneur* --> tu disposes donc de *305 Go* d'espace libérable pour créer une nouvelle partition sur le disque.

Si le partitionnement qui consiste à rétrécir le *Conteneur apfs* et sa partition de résidence *disk0s2* échoue --> cela ne peut dépendre que de l'*apfs* > car une vérification du système de fichiers *apfs* intervient toujours en préalable.

Pour savoir comment réagit l'*apfs* à une tentative de re-partitionnement > je te propose une simulation manuelle --> passe la commande (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


cette commande tente de réduire (non-destructivement) le *Conteneur* à *400 Go* > pour créer une partition *disk0s3* de *100 Go* montant un volume intitulé *BROL*

=> poste l'affichage complet retourné par cette commande. Si elle plante > on aura un indice de la raison de cet échec.


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

Très bien. Je ne sais pas si elle plante, mais la commande retourne au moins 2 erreurs:

```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
error: drec_val object (oid 0x2): invalid type (0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500,068,036,608 to 400,000,000,000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ne sait rien ? Sur le Bureau que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Vouloir utiliser un fichier .iso est une chose, mais est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement cette possibilité comme dans cet écran ?




*Edit :* et par la même occasion je démarre ton message dans la bonne section qui est Windows sur Mac.


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

@macomaniac,
Si jamais tu as une idée je suis preneur, mais je viens de recevoir le message suivant de la part d'un conseiller Apple "Vraiment désolé, cela vient de la version de high sierra, certains sont impactés, d’autres personnes non…vous c’est le cas…les ingénieurs bossent sur ce point… c’est un énorme bug".


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

@Locke,
Merci pour la modification de session (premier post sur le forum, désolé...).
J'ai exactement l'écran dont tu parles.
En pièce-jointe ma configuration.
Merci !


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

Donc, pas de souci hormis le fait que tu vas devoir attendre le retour de macomaniac, car tu as bien un problème dans les partitions.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

```
Checking the fsroot tree
error: drec_val object (oid 0x2): invalid type (0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500,068,036,608 to 400,000,000,000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

Tout est là, _in nuce_ -->


le segment principal du système de fichiers *apfs* : le *fsroot tree* (arbre principal du système de fichiers) --> est invalide. L'*apfs* embarque donc une erreur majeure qui est irréparable. En conséquence > comme il ne peut y avoir de re-dimensionnement d'un *Conteneur apfs* qu'à la condition d'un système de fichiers sans erreur --> le *Conteneur* est verrouillé en taille.

Cette nouvelle :


Zipwik a dit:


> je viens de recevoir le message suivant de la part d'un conseiller Apple "Vraiment désolé, cela vient de la version de high sierra, certains sont impactés, d’autres personnes non…vous c’est le cas…les ingénieurs bossent sur ce point… c’est un énorme bug".




ne m'étonne pas --> c'est à l'installation de l'*apfs* que tout se joue : certains ont une structure logique valide > d'autres invalide. Tu es dans le 2è cas.

La seule solution pour toi est : sauvegarder intégralement les données du volume *Macintosh HD* (clone ou TM) --> démarrer par internet (*⌘⌥R*) ou sur le *clone* et supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > ré-installer High Sierra (par internet ou via un installateur téléchargé dans le clone au préalable) > récupérer les données de la sauvegarde via l'«Assistant de migration» à la fin.


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

@macomaniac,
J'ai fait une sauvegarde TimeMachine, redemarré par internet. Je n'ai pas pu supprimer le conteneur apfs via l'Utilitaire de Disque car non présent à ce moment. J'ai donc réinstallé High Sierra. Je n'ai pas utilisé l'Assistant de Migration car tous mes documents étaient encore présents. J'ai tenté à nouveau l'installation via l'Assistant Boot Camp, même message d'erreur...
Si jamais tu as encore une idée, toujours preneur... en espérant avoir tout fait correctement.
Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Re-démarre par internet (*⌘⌥R*). Quand tu as l'écran des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > va à la barre de menus supérieures supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal* (c'est celui de la session de secours).

Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```

qui retourne le tableau des disques.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici le tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> je saurai alors quel est l'index numérique du *Conteneur apfs* > et je pourrai te passer la commande de destruction voulue. C'est dans le *Terminal* que ça se passe.


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (30 Janvier 2018)

Voilà ce que j'obtiens:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            190.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


cette commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition *disk0s2* du disque en *jhfs+* et remonte un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > quitte le *Terminal* > et lance "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination de *Macintosh HD*. Installation propre cette fois. Récupération des données en fin d'installation.


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (31 Janvier 2018)

@macomaniac,
Un grand merci ! Ça a fonctionné du premier coup après avoir suivi tes instructions !
Premier post sur ce forum, avec un résultat parfait


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

*Zipwik*

Ravi pour toi.

L'«Utilitaire de Disque» est quand même mal fichu --> de ne pas permettre la suppression du *Conteneur apfs* entier > et qu'il faille passer par le *Terminal*.

Quand tu dis :


Zipwik a dit:


> Ça a fonctionné du premier coup après avoir suivi tes instructions !




est-ce que tu veux dire qu'après avoir réinstallé et récupéré tes données > tu as déjà repartitionné avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» (ce qui a marché) > et installé Windows-10 ?


----------



## Pierrick.Drouet (31 Janvier 2018)

Exactement ! J'ai réinstallé, transféré mes données en fin d'installation via ma sauvegarde TimeMachine. Au redémarrage
de High Sierra, j'ai lancé l'Assistant Boot Camp et ça a fonctionné  
Je me permets de transmettre le lien de ce post au conseiller Apple pour qu'il puisse aider d'autres utilisateur dans ma situation.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème mais malgré les même manipulations je n'ai pas réussi


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Bonsoir *aubreysgrapham
*


aubreysgraham a dit:


> malgré les même manipulations je n'ai pas réussi




peux-tu détailler ce que tu n'as pas réussi à faire --> supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* ? - créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* après ré-installation de l'*apfs* ?


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *aubreysgrapham
> *
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai redémarrer par internet pour pouvoir supprimer le conteneur apfs avec diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD" sans message d'erreur par contre après avoir réinstaller mac os et remis mes données avec l'assistant de migration rien n'a changé le message d'erreur apparait toujours et la conteneur est toujours présent


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

aubreysgraham a dit:


> le conteneur est toujours présent




si ton disque est un SDD --> il est normal qu'une ré-installation régénère un *Conteneur apfs* sur la partition du Système.

là n'est pas la question > car un *Conteneur apfs* valide est parfaitement redimensionnable > afin de permettre avec l'espace libéré la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Le tout est de savoir si le nouveau système de fichiers *apfs* ne s'est pas ré-installé avec la même erreur latente qui bloque le re-dimensionnement. Si même ta commande ciblée sur un *disk2* a bien atteint sa cible (il faut vérifier au préalable l'identifiant de disque du *Conteneur apfs* dans le *Terminal* de la session de secours).

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> si ton disque est un SDD --> il est normal qu'une ré-installation régénère un *Conteneur apfs* sur la partition du Système.
> 
> là n'est pas la question > car un *Conteneur apfs* valide est parfaitement redimensionnable > afin de permettre avec l'espace libéré la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.
> Le tout est de savoir si le nouveau système de fichiers *apfs* ne s'est pas ré-installé avec la même erreur latente qui bloque le re-dimensionnement. Si même ta commande ciblée sur un *disk2* a bien atteint sa cible (il faut vérifier au préalable l'identifiant de disque du *Conteneur apfs* dans le *Terminal* de la session de secours).
> ...




```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            71.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Rien de plus facile que de lancer un test. Passe la commande (en copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 150g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


cette commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* (et sa partition support *disk0s2*) à *150 Go* > et crée une partition *disk0s3* d'environ *100 Go* > avec un volume *BROL* au format *jhfs+*

=> poste l'affichage complet retourné par cette commande.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Rien de plus facile que de lancer un test. Passe la commande (en copier-coller) -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 150g jhfs+ BROL 0b
> ...


J'avais déjà essayer et j'ai eu la même erreur que l'autre utilisateur 


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 150g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (5581595+37) bitmap address (111959)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 685 575 168 to 149 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49168
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Ouaip ! le système de fichiers *apfs* comporte ce que j'appelle une "erreur latente" : indétectable et in-réparable > mais verrouillant en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.

Tu n'as pas le choix --> il faut que tu recommences la manœuvre : suppression > ré-installation > récupération.

Si tu es disposé tout de suite --> démarre par Internet avec les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées. Va au Terminal > mais passe seulement la commande informative :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau retourné ainsi -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ouaip ! le système de fichiers *apfs* comporte ce que j'appelle une "erreur latente" : indétectable et in-réparable > mais verrouillant en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.
> 
> Tu n'as pas le choix --> il faut que tu recommences la manœuvre : suppression > ré-installation > récupération.
> 
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            71.3 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Pas de doute --> le *Conteneur* est bien *disk2*.

La commande de suppression est donc bien :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```


tu vas bien voir si l'*apfs* s'installe enfin sans faute.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de doute --> le *Conteneur* est bien *disk2*.
> 
> La commande de suppression est donc bien :
> 
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk2s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 233 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk2

-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.6 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Tu es bon : l'*apfs* a vraiment été éliminé.

Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer la ré-installation à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

le conteneur a bien été supprimé, maintenant je réinstalle mac os et quand c'est fait je lance l'assistant de migration pour restaurer ma sauvegarde time machine ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

En fin d'installation > une page te proposera de récupérer des données. Tu coches la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde TM*" > et tu sélectionnes le volume de ta TM quand il est affiché par l'«Assistant de migration».


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> En fin d'installation > une page te proposera de récupérer des données. Tu coches la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde TM*" > et tu sélectionnes le volume de ta TM quand il est affiché par l'«Assistant de migration».


j’ai deja effectué une fois ca et une autre fois j’ai configuré comme nouvel ordi et ensuite j’ai restaurer ma sauvegarde et le probleme de la partition de disque etait toujours presente


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

C'est à l'installation de l'*apfs* que tout se joue.

Si tu veux te ménager la possibilité d'installer Windows parce que tu doutes du succès de cette nouvelle installation --> tu peux re-partitionner le disque avant l'installation. Si tu veux tester ça > alors retour au *Terminal* > et dis quelle taille tu souhaites pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est à l'installation de l'*apfs* que tout se joue.
> 
> Si tu veux te ménager la possibilité d'installer Windows parce que tu doutes du succès de cette nouvelle installation --> tu peux re-partitionner le disque avant l'installation. Si tu veux tester ça > alors retour au *Terminal* > et dis quelle taille tu souhaites pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


dac merci, j’aimerai juste 50go


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```
 (le "*0*" de "*0*b" est le chiffre zéro)


la commande réduit la partition *disk0s2* à *200 Go* > et crée une *disk0s3* de *50 Go* > avec un format *FAT-32* et un volume *BOOTCAMP*

Tu n'as qu'à poster le retour d'affichage pour vérification


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Resizing to 200000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 12338456 sectors in 1542307 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=48937728 drv=0x80 bsec=12341504 bspf=1507 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.6 GB    disk0s3
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```

ensuite je restaure a la fin de l’installation avec TM et je fais comment pour installer windows par la suite sur cette partition ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

C'est vrai que tu n'as pas de support matériel démarrable (DVD) mais un ISO ? - donc il te faut l'«Assistant BootCamp» ?


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est vrai que tu n'as pas de support matériel démarrable (DVD) mais un ISO ? - donc il te faut l'«Assistant BootCamp» ?


oui en effet j’ai un iso

c’est correct ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Alors notre combine ne va pas fonctionner.

De quelle année est ton Mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Édit : tu en es déjà à transférer des données ?


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors notre combine ne va pas fonctionner.
> 
> De quelle année est ton Mac ?



c’est le tout dernier mac book pro touch bar 15 pouces



macomaniac a dit:


> Édit : tu en es déjà à transférer des données ?


 non j’attendais ton feu vert, je suis sur la page que je t’ai envoyé en photo


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Ouhlàlà ! - ça va vite.

Continue ainsi. Comme d'habitude. Tant pis si le *Conteneur* est verrouillé encore en taille à la fin.

- car j'ai trouvé le plan C si ça ne marche pas ici. Mais ce ne sera pas avant demain.


----------



## aubreysgraham (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ouhlàlà ! - ça va vite.
> 
> Continue ainsi. Comme d'habitude. Tant pis si le *Conteneur* est verrouillé encore en taille à la fin.
> 
> - car j'ai trouvé le plan C si ça ne marche pas ici. Mais ce ne sera pas avant demain.


haha pas de probleme je vais restaurer, et essayer d’installer windows, je te tiendrais au courant du resultat, bonne soiree ! et merci


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2018)

aubreysgraham a dit:


> dac merci, j’aimerai juste 50go


Selon Apple, la taille minimum requise est de 55 Go… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## aubreysgraham (3 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Selon Apple, la taille minimum requise est de 55 Go… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


la taille minimale disponible et la taille de la partition sont deux choses differente, tu peux n’avoir que 50go de libre et vouloir faire une partition de 45go ca ne marchera pas. alors que si tu as 100go de libre tu pourras em creer une de 40go


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

aubreysgraham a dit:


> la taille minimale disponible et la taille de la partition sont deux choses differente, tu peux n’avoir que 50go de libre et vouloir faire une partition de 45go ca ne marchera pas. alors que si tu as 100go de libre tu pourras em creer une de 40go


Je t'invite à lire cette réponse #22, de plus il faut bien réserver un espace minimal pour la partition Windows tout en ayant de la place disponible pour macOS.


----------



## Fanadoma (25 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,
j'ai le même message "le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partition, ni restauré en une seule partition" qui s'affiche par Boot Camp après avoir échoué son installation. 2 fois de suite sur mon Mac book Air de 2017. J'ai pris connaissance des précédents posts mais je ne suis pas une spécialiste de Terminal : j'ai quand même fait la manip diskutil list et ça donne ça. Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ?


```
MacBook-Air-de-Macdena:~ macdena$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                37.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macdena                 41.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MacBook-Air-de-Macdena:~ macdena$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2018)

Bonjour *Fanadoma*

Voici la configuration du bas du SSD -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                37.1 GB    disk0s4
```


tu t'aperçois que la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP* (*37 Go*) occupe la position n°*4* > et est précédée par une partition portant un volume *OSXRESERVED* de *8 Go* au rang n°*3*. À supposer que ton intention actuelle soit de supprimer la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP* (tu n'y aurais pas de données à préserver) pour récupérer cet espace au *Conteneur apfs* > et que tu aies fait appel à l'Assistant BootCamp pour cette opération --> alors ce logiciel ne peut exécuter la tâche requise > parce qu'il n'a pas été programmé pour gérer une partition intercalaire (celle du volume *OSXRESERVED*) entre la partition *BOOTCAMP* et la partition *macOS*.

Donc : si tu veux actuellement regonfler le *Conteneur apfs* à une taille de *120 Go* > en supprimant les 2 partitions n°*3* & *4* pour récupérer leur espace --> alors passe (les unes après les autres ; en copier-coller chaque fois) les commandes que je te présente en tableau :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions *3* & *4* en les virant à de l'espace libre

la 3è récupère cet espace libre au *Conteneur apfs disk1* & à sa partition de résidence sur le SSD *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la dernière commande.


----------



## Fanadoma (25 Juin 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Fanadoma*
> 
> Voici la configuration du bas du SSD -->
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Macomaniac ! voici ce que me retourne la dernière commande :

```
MacBook-Air-de-Macdena:~ macdena$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 45 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 75 999 997 952 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Air-de-Macdena:~ macdena$
```

Est-ce que ça veut dire que je ne peux pas installer Windows 10 sur ce Mac ? ou c'est par ce que je n'avais pas choisi une partition suffisamment grande pour lui ? j'avais essayer de l'installer sur mon iMac mi-2011 mais Boot camp ne reconnaissait même pas le fichier ISO...
merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2018)

Fanadoma a dit:


> Est-ce que ça veut dire que je ne peux pas installer Windows 10 sur ce Mac ? ou c'est par ce que je n'avais pas choisi une partition suffisamment grande pour lui ? j'avais essayer de l'installer sur mon iMac mi-2011 mais Boot camp ne reconnaissait même pas le fichier ISO...


Apple préconise maintenant un minimum de 55 Go pour la réservation de la partition Windows et un fichier .iso ne peut-être utilisé que depuis les modèles 2012. Dans ton cas de figure, tu dois utiliser un DVD de Windows gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.

Avec ton MBA de 2017, le fichier .iso sera reconnu, mais il faut un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition Windows. Le problème est que bien souvent cela échoue, du fait de la petitesse du SSD de 121 Go, parce qu'il ne reste plus assez de place dans la partition macOS pour que le système fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Fanadoma (25 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Apple préconise maintenant un minimum de 55 Go pour la réservation de la partition Windows et un fichier .iso ne peut-être utilisé que depuis les modèles 2012. Dans ton cas de figure, tu dois utiliser un DVD de Windows gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.
> 
> Avec ton MBA de 2017, le fichier .iso sera reconnu, mais il faut un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition Windows. Le problème est que bien souvent cela échoue, du fait de la petitesse du SSD de 121 Go, parce qu'il ne reste plus assez de place dans la partition macOS pour que le système fonctionne correctement.



Merci pour tes précisions. Je vais voir quelle solution je vais utiliser.
Bonne journée !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2018)

@ *Fanadoma
*
Je pense que ton problème de récupération d'espace a été résolu. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques mis-à-jour --> pour vérification.


----------



## Fanadoma (25 Juin 2018)

Fanadoma a dit:


> Merci pour tes précisions. Je vais voir quelle solution je vais utiliser.
> Bonne journée !


et voici :

```
MacBook-Air-de-Macdena:~ macdena$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macdena                 41.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MacBook-Air-de-Macdena:~ macdena$
```


----------



## Fanadoma (25 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Apple préconise maintenant un minimum de 55 Go pour la réservation de la partition Windows et un fichier .iso ne peut-être utilisé que depuis les modèles 2012. Dans ton cas de figure, tu dois utiliser un DVD de Windows gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.
> 
> Avec ton MBA de 2017, le fichier .iso sera reconnu, mais il faut un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition Windows. Le problème est que bien souvent cela échoue, du fait de la petitesse du SSD de 121 Go, parce qu'il ne reste plus assez de place dans la partition macOS pour que le système fonctionne correctement.



Merci : et si j'utilise une clef bootable avec le fichier ISO, ça pourrait marcher sur mon iMac 2011 ?


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2018)

Fanadoma a dit:


> Merci : et si j'utilise une clef bootable avec le fichier ISO, ça pourrait marcher sur mon iMac 2011 ?


Non ! Au risque de me répéter, sur un modèle de 2011et antérieur, ce sera impérativement en utilisant un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC à défaut d'avoir le DVD original.


----------

